# 2 male betta living in harmony!



## Teale (Apr 9, 2008)

so i have a 20 gallon tank with a seperate chamber with a male betta. when i added more water to the tank it over flowed and he was loose all night without me noticing. i had MANY baby guppies, and platies. all under a month old. neon tetras, colourful guppies etc. NONE OF WHICH WERE HURT. he lived in harmony with them all. then i wanted to see if another male could also co-exsist. i added my (rather frayed male whom had been beat up pretty bad by females about 6 months ago so he is healthy although looks ALMOST like a female himself with all the fin volume he lost). 
THEY HAVE BEEN LIVING IN HARMONY FOR MORE THAN 2 WEEKS AND ARE FINE WITH EACH OTHER. I KNOW THIS IS VERY VERY UNSUAL HOWEVER THOUGHT I WOULD POST. since then i have added a female and still no fighting  all is good. since then i have had another guppy birth all seem fine and none eaten still.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Do you, by chance, have valium in your tapwater?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

actually COM i have seen this happen a few times. everytime i see 2 male bettas in a tank i freak out but they are just not aggressive. weird genes?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I was really hoping that she did have valium in her tap water... and that she would tell me where she lives so I could move there.

I've heard of this happening too. Never seen it but I have seen people post of it on websites.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

Lol! !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Most likely because the male betta is so thrashed it looks like a female is whats doing it for you. Keep us up to date as to what happens as the fins start growing out again and he starts looking like a he again. Cause I REALLY want to be able to stick another male betta in my tank, but I'm too afraid i would end up losing both.


----------



## Teale (Apr 9, 2008)

toshogo well yes that was what i was thinking. 
and no i didn not add anything to the water lol. I am really hoping i will have luck with my dwarf gourami as they keep getting diseases and dying  after i got really nice ones and waited for so long. but it is such a delicate balance right now. I am afraid of how everyone will react. what do you think should i add a gourami to the mix again? i am so pleased with how things are going already.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Teale said:


> I am really hoping i will have luck with my dwarf gourami as they keep getting diseases and dying  after i got really nice ones and waited for so long.


Teale,

unless you get an EXTREMELY healthy dwarf gourami, they will just fall sick, stop eating and eventually die. 

Am sorry.


----------



## Teale (Apr 9, 2008)

is there anyway to prevent this. is it something to do with water conditions stress???


----------

